#  Chat Ecke >   koma >

## belinda2010

ich habe da mal eine frage .. wenn man zb im künstlichen koma is , kann man dann auch krank werden zb lungenentzündung oder hohes fieber ?

----------


## kaya

Hallo Belinda, 
nur Patienten mit schwerwiegenden Vorerkrankungen werden in ein künstliches Koma versetzt und dabei beatmet. Jeder beatmete Patient hat ein erhöhtes Risiko an einer Lungenentzündung zu erkranken.
Allerdings werden diese Patienten auf Intensivstationen so engmaschig überwacht, das beim Auftreten von Symptomen sofort reagiert werden kann. 
LG Vera

----------

